# Rare White Moose Spotted in Sweden



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2017)

We've seen quite a few moose in our years of camping https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23951-Some-Moose-I-ve-Seen-on-Past-Camping-Trips, but never a white one like this.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2017)

WOW.  Even it's  rack is white.  (I think they're  covered with fur too.

Must be an albino.   Ya think ?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2017)

That is amazing! As soon as I watched the video It brought back memories of an old Rin Tin Tin TV episode featuring Jim Brown signing the song White buffalo.


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2017)

What a beautiful scene and I never thought I would refer to a moose as angelic but, yes, angelic. Thank you for posting that treat


----------



## oldman (Aug 17, 2017)

Is this for real?


----------



## Pete (Oct 12, 2017)

I saw only one pair of white moose in the 20 years I lived in Alaska, they are rare and you are indeed fortunate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2017)

Pete said:


> I saw only one pair of white moose in the 20 years I lived in Alaska, they are rare and you are indeed fortunate.



I never saw a white one personally, that video is from online.  You are lucky to see a pair of them, and I'm not surprised you spotted them in Alaska.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2017)

You can also find Red Moose!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 25, 2017)

*That is cool.  Never heard of a white moose.  I know a few of us live in New York State.  Here, at the  old Seneca Army Depot in the Finger Lakes we have a herd of white deer.  Until recently they were within the enclosures of the old depot.  But I think the place has been opened up for tours.


*<strong>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for posting that video Marie, I've seen a good amount of moose over the years and LOTS of deer, but never remember seeing a white one.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 25, 2017)

White moose are albino.  Albinism occurs in many species. 

http://www.ourworldstuff.com/2017/10/a-z-list-of-125-rare-albino-animals-pics_82.html


----------

